# NCEES Records



## CntrSnr2001 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm waiting for the last piece of info to hit my records application so that I can move to the next step (whatever that is). One transcript is the only thing outstanding for my records. I have a master's and that went through very quickly. All other references are in. I've been waiting for this one last piece to go through but nothing has changed in at least three weeks. I even checked with the school and they confirmed it was sent on June 6. Today is the 29th and still nothing is showing.

Has anyone else come across this issue? Just wondering if I should try to have another one sent?

Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2012)

I would contact NCEES. I followed up with them a couple times during the process just to make sure they had everything they needed.


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for the advice. i just called and they cleared my one outstanding issue within minutes. great service!

hopefully i'll get my record number soon and i can get my other states' licenses.

thanks again.


----------

